# avatar sizes



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Erm.....

just tried to point my avatar at a pic (from my TT forum gallery)....



> The avatar must be less than 110 pixels wide and 0 pixels high


now the width restrcition I don't have an issue with.... :wink:


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Same here. What's the fix?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Ah - sorry! 

Copy the pic from the 'net back to your PC (right click on it, Save As)

In the your profile, click the Browse button to find the pic on your PC.

This will upload the pic directly as your avatar. 

More of a 'sticky plaster' than a proper fix, but it'll do for now 8)


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Sorted, thanking you.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)




----------

